# Really useful box- 50L



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi guys, Unfortunatly my 2 and a bit year only roborovski hamster brothers have passed away in the last few months and now their 50L RUB is empty. I have never had mice before but I am thinking of getting some mice to live in there.

Is it suitable for mice?
There are airholes drilled in the sides and on the lid. Should I add a cuttout with mesh over the top for more ventilation. 
Also how many mice would fit in it? I was thinking maybe 3?

This is how I had it set up with my girly robo before I got my boys:








I also have the ability to split it in to two for reintroductions.








SInce this picture I have taken the shelves out.

Thanks in advance for any help and advice  I hope to make more bins like this in the future (if it is correct) to start a small scale hobby breeding, which sounds crazy since I have never had mice before but now I am moving out of my parents house I am able to have mice for the first time


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Can't see why it wouldn't be suitable  I prefer homemade plastic cages above all others really, for cost, ease of cleaning, wide range of sizes etc. If you found the ventilation was good enough for your hamsters, it should be enough for mice, but a mesh window wouldn't hurt. The internal dimensions of the 50l are about 24 x 15 inches so I'd say it would be good for 3 or 4 mice.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

current ventilation holes may be a problem if the mice get their teeth into them and start gnawing a larger hole. Cutting out and replacing or covering with mesh would solve the problem, over time the method you have to divide the tub may also get gnawed, but apart from those small problem the tub is more than suitable for your needs.


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 
Luckily my previous hammies were not chewers so the holes were ok. I will get some mesh and have a bit of a play around with the ventilation 
I also have mini duna cages. Are those at all suitable for mice? I have kept roborovskis in them and I always worry about how big the water bottle hole is.

Thanks again


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

I have only had mice chew holes bigger when the hole itself was already quite large, they haven't ever paid much attention to small ventilation holes. Having said that, they've only had ventilation holes in their temporary cages as I always use mesh on permanent ones.

I actually put my mama mouse in an empty Mini Duna today for quick playtime while I handled her babies, and I noticed her poking her nose through the water bottle hole. I didn't take a good look but it didn't seem to me that she could get through it. However given the chance I imagine she'd probably chew at it. I've heard of plenty of people keeping mice in Mini Dunas though, so I'd say they're generally suitable as long as you keep an eye on them.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

For mice you can take out the toilet tray as they probably won't use it, which will give you more floor space. The wheel might be too small for mice - this is bad for the spine and can give them what some call 'wheel tail' where the tail curves up over the back rather than being carried behind the mouse as normal. I definitely agree with cutting a window in the lid and covering it with mesh because it will give much better ventilation. Mice drink and pee more often than hamsters so you need to make sure the ammonia can dissipate, otherwise it can cause breathing problems.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Several of my doe groups live in mini Duna cages since I had some lying around, and I love them. Very easy to access, easy to clean, and I've not had any problems with chewing.


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you  Yeah I have flying saucer wheels which I would use instead and the sand is for the robos to use to clean their fur as otherwize it gets very greasy  I will get some mesh and change it up  thanks for all the comments. I want to get this all right. If I have trouble with the mesh I may just move on of my robos into this bin to free up the duna  I'm not sure yet


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

I moved one of my hamsters into the RUB to free a mini duna for my mice as I was really struggling to work out how to do the mesh and since I am at university I don't have any tools  My uncle said he will help me when I go home in summer though if I still want to mesh it.


----------

